# Cheap Ferry Crossing Short Notice



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

We were due to sale P&O from Dover to Calais on Thursday 12th June 9.25am return 0950am 3rd July one Motorhome 2 Adults 6.5 metre. Had to cancel today due to health problems. Anybody want it change of names is free according to P&O Rep.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

bump.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Bump again!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If nobody takes it (and its kind of you to offer) then I think you can amend the date for up to 12 months in advance but I think it costs £20. If you explain maybe they will waiver the charge.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for that folks as there have been no takers we are now looking at paying the £20 and booking for September but again thanks for the support.


----------

